# Sit, down, or stand from bite.



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Start over. I will try to break this down to elementary school so the questions will be answered. Let's start simple. Like alot of the other videos, I figured the picture and the audio was pretty self-explanatory, but apparently it wasn't. I will try again, and answer the questions before they start. Well.....not really, because the people with an agenda will find something but I am answering in response to the video as I have most of the agenda people figured out and won't see the question so I'm not being rude.

Here is the video, and I think it's self-explanatory. http://gallery.me.com/fredhassen#100065

Q/A time:

Answers:
A. Your dog would have to know how to sit, down, stand, get on a board and bite without any equipment on. If your dog cannot do any of these things, then I will be happy to resend instruction on how to with references, to choke chain, clicker or whatever is your choice.......much info on the internet on how to do these things.

I have no problem with any way that you taught your dog to do any of the above things.......clicker, choke chain, ecollar, whatever. 
Your dog should be able to do these things with and without equipment, so I showed the first bite with equipment and the rest without. Some feel that equipment may hinder the dog, so I showed the bite in that it does not.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f21/legend-14899/


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Fred Hassen said:


> Start over. I will try to break this down to elementary school so the questions will be answered. Let's start simple. Like alot of the other videos, I figured the picture and the audio was pretty self-explanatory, but apparently it wasn't. I will try again, and answer the questions before they start. Well.....not really, because the people with an agenda will find something but I am answering in response to the video as I have most of the agenda people figured out and won't see the question so I'm not being rude.
> 
> Here is the video, and I think it's self-explanatory. http://gallery.me.com/fredhassen#100065
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

It's the economy, isn't it?

It's hitting us all pretty hard.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Notice how the video starts off with the E-collar?
Cleaned him up first as he's panting when the video takes off from the edit!

Then you say one of the first things I do is make him lay on it, no you did that before with the E-collar on!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

There have been some characters that have made there presence on this board, I haven’t seen all of them but this guy is in my top three. Elmo, non coata rica Lee and now Fred. 
I think I got the most laughs out of Fred so far. The replies are getting real funny. Tim I am flattered that the first reasons he got was a link to the thread I started, thank you. (I know I didn’t do nothing, but you know whatever). 
The comment about the economy… great one. 

One thing about Freds, Elmos, and Lees they aint scared to just keep running into the same wall all day. 

I know those guys generous guys down in George are hosting a get together for the board this year. I wish I could get there to place names with faces but its unlikely. Anyway I think that Fred should think about hosting next year’s event in that parking lot he keeps videotaping. Fred what do you think man? I bet you got hundreds of electrical outlets in that building so everyone can keep their collars all charged up. Wouldn’t want any weak batteries, that’s a pretty good question. Fred do the dogs listen less as the battery gets weaker? 

Then I am thinking the following year I might try and talk the guys at Baden into hosting. I just don’t see it happening but Ill mention it. I’d love to see a 100 sport guys up at Baden, a couple of them might drop dead up there.


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> There have been some characters that have made there presence on this board, I haven’t seen all of them but this guy is in my top three. Elmo, non coata rica Lee and now Fred.
> I think I got the most laughs out of Fred so far. The replies are getting real funny. Tim I am flattered that the first reasons he got was a link to the thread I started, thank you. (I know I didn’t do nothing, but you know whatever).
> The comment about the economy… great one.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris! I would love to host the event next year!! Las Vegas is as good a place as any, plenty of fun, drinks, great weather etc. We have a nice facility and have contacts to hotels that would take dogs.

The only requirement I would have is that you would have to bring your dog. Not ever much fun when you get the "My dog can do all that but I left him at home" comments, and what good is a dog event without the dogs!!! A little advanced notice and no problem at all. Send me an email on what we have to do. What better place than Vegas, and it will be great for me to get to see your dog in person. From the sounds of it, he must really be amazing and I'm sure I won't be dissapointed. No excuses on this end!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

See there you have it SMS will host a free few day event for the people on the form. Food, drink and plenty of fun will be provided. Best of all no SMS seminars or any other stuff will be mentioned by either party. Just plain old fun. What a better place than Vegas is right… full of whores and scammers. 

From the sounds of what? I just read and try and learn a bit and talk a bit of smack. If this was to really happen (unlikely) and if I was to go (unlikely) I would try to bring my dog, because what the f u c k do I care if I disappoint you? 
Try and let us know what will be on the menu and who will be catering soon.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah it's probably a good thing to leave your dog at home for that one Chris. You wouldn't want him getting continuous full stim as he's climbs a ladder too slow to the top of the Bellagio! 

It's been a while but this calls for it.

Fred you are "sofa king wee todd did"


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Fred Hassen said:


> Hi Chris! I would love to host the event next year!! Las Vegas is as good a place as any, plenty of fun, drinks, great weather etc. We have a nice facility and have contacts to hotels that would take dogs.
> 
> The only requirement I would have is that you would have to bring your dog. Not ever much fun when you get the "My dog can do all that but I left him at home" comments, and what good is a dog event without the dogs!!! A little advanced notice and no problem at all. Send me an email on what we have to do. What better place than Vegas, and it will be great for me to get to see your dog in person. From the sounds of it, he must really be amazing and I'm sure I won't be dissapointed. No excuses on this end!


I'm in. Set it up and I'll buy my ticket today. What better place than Vegas for any gathering?


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Whatever........you are setting the date so I'm sure you can make it and bring your dog. What date? Weekend? Middle of the week? 2 days, 3 days? 



Chris McDonald said:


> See there you have it SMS will host a free few day event for the people on the form. Food, drink and plenty of fun will be provided. Best of all no SMS seminars or any other stuff will be mentioned by either party. Just plain old fun. What a better place than Vegas is right… full of whores and scammers.
> 
> From the sounds of what? I just read and try and learn a bit and talk a bit of smack. If this was to really happen (unlikely) and if I was to go (unlikely) I would try to bring my dog, because what the f u c k do I care if I disappoint you?
> Try and let us know what will be on the menu and who will be catering soon.


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah it's probably a good thing to leave your dog at home for that one Chris. You wouldn't want him getting continuous full stim as he's climbs a ladder too slow to the top of the Bellagio!
> 
> It's been a while but this calls for it.
> 
> Fred you are "sofa king wee todd did"


Invited.......bring your dog.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I watched the video. What's the purpose of the exercise?

Bites for OB is something many of us use all the time. All it is is marker training except you're not release the dog with a click or word like "yes", instead you use body language.

Please explain how its different if at all and why you body language only is a better marker than the more traditional methods.

Do you first train the exercise with a tug? ecollar? hand signals? And then graduate to the sleeve?


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> I watched the video. What's the purpose of the exercise?
> 
> Bites for OB is something many of us use all the time. All it is is marker training except you're not release the dog with a click or word like "yes", instead you use body language.
> 
> ...


 Train it however you want. I didn't say it was better than anything. Basic commands.......sit, down, stand, bite. Thought it was clear.
If you want to train the sit with 'tug'......fine by me. Want to train with clicker, ecollar, hand signals are all fine also. 

I was assuming that the individual watching, that their dog already could bite a sleeve. If they can't, I would suggest looking at various ways to teach the dog to bite, and what would serve your dog best. 

If this basic obedience was something that could only be done with one sort of method, I would not have posted because it would not appeal to everyone. Dog has no equipment on, but if someone needs a training 'aid' such as tug, kong, toy, clicker, ecollar......whatever to teach, then I have no problem with that either, and would highly advise using what works best for your particular dog and what method you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Fred,

You didn't answer the questions. You've seen my vids. It's clear that I personally don't have issues with OB exercises, distractions or proofing. 

That vid shows you giving a Bite of OB correct?

Why do you not use a release command before the bite?

Why is it ok for a dog to make up it's own mind to bite based on non-threatening body cues?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm in at one request. Since your self admitting about your writing and verbalization skills.

We come and strap a SMS collar on you and break out the scrabble game. Full stim until you come up with a word. I think you can learn quicker this way and think more clearly since the old learning process didn't work for you.

Ah better yet we break out a game you never even played before! 

You in?


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> Fred,
> 
> You didn't answer the questions. You've seen my vids. It's clear that I personally don't have issues with OB exercises, distractions or proofing.
> 
> ...


I did not use a release command because I am giving him a bite command. I'm not screaming it and I am narrating over the video, so you may not be able to hear it. Again, between the narration and the written explanation I thought I covered it.

It's not ok for the dog to bite whenever he feels like it, or based on body cues. I never said anything like that.


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'm in at one request. Since your self admitting about your writing and verbalization skills.
> 
> We come and strap a SMS collar on you and break out the scrabble game. Full stim until you come up with a word. I think you can learn quicker this way and think more clearly since the old learning process didn't work for you.
> 
> ...


Great! Looking forward to meeting you and seeing your dog. Save the smack for when you show up with the dog.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Fred Hassen said:


> I did not use a release command because I am giving him a bite command. I'm not screaming it and I am narrating over the video, so you may not be able to hear it. Again, between the narration and the written explanation I thought I covered it.
> 
> It's not ok for the dog to bite whenever he feels like it, or based on body cues. I never said anything like that.



couldn't hear you give a bite command.

Then it's simply marker training.


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> couldn't hear you give a bite command.
> 
> Then it's simply marker training.


You are invited also. Bring your dog. Glad I could help.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Fred Hassen said:


> You are invited also. Bring your dog. Glad I could help.


Help? LOL But thanks for the clarification of what you're doing juxtaposed to what I saw.

Bring my dog for what? You haven't demonstrated the level of OB and control that I have with my dogs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

How is that "smack"? It was a bona-fide request to play Scabble, provided you get stimmed until you get a word right.

I will also go, provided you only speak to me through a guitar like Peter Frampton.


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Steven Lepic said:


> How is that "smack"? It was a bona-fide request to play Scabble, provided you get stimmed until you get a word right.
> 
> I will also go, provided you only speak to me through a guitar like Peter Frampton.


Invited.......don't forget the dog.


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> Help? LOL But thanks for the clarification of what you're doing juxtaposed to what I saw.
> 
> Bring my dog for what? You haven't demonstrated the level of OB and control that I have with my dogs.


Great........ Bring your dog.


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> Help? LOL But thanks for the clarification of what you're doing juxtaposed to what I saw.
> 
> Bring my dog for what? You haven't demonstrated the level of OB and control that I have with my dogs.


You said you had wanted permission before to show a video on how not to train your dog. This is better, you get to show a crowd of people all day for a couple days, and really pound it home. Bring your dog.
I promise I will have my dog out from the moment it starts until the moment it's over, so every opportunity you get, my suggestion would be to yes......take advantage of it. 

Bring a video camera if you like also so you can bring video evidence. No problem. Then you can take the actual video and show it to your seminar attendees and that will have more impact. No problem. I'll sign the waiver. Bring your dog. Out........


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Fred, that "bring you dog..." is getting annoying. Start (trying to) answer question on your posted video's where you pretend to know it all. No body does, keep the attitude down and it all be a lot more pleasant to have you on the board.

At this point i'm almost want to block you (and I only read a few of your "contributions", but I can't cause of being a mod.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

This is getting old . Now Fred wants to pretend to be answering questions as a pathetic attempt to buy time to keep advertising .


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> This is getting old . Now Fred wants to pretend to be answering questions as a pathetic attempt to buy time to keep advertising .



I just answered a bunch below you that I know you saw. Same people want to go on and on and just get personal. All videos will be without collar on henceforth so I can keep your emotions to a minimum.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

No collar that's fine . Bet they won't be without your company Logo and actual answers to questions . 

I saw no answers just empty BS and copouts to questions . You may take that as an answer . I just see it as useless information .


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> No collar that's fine . Bet they won't be without your company Logo and actual answers to questions .
> 
> I saw no answers just empty BS and copouts to questions . You may take that as an answer . I just see it as useless information .


No more company logos, as I will make the video separately. It was easier to just repost what was on the internet, but you won't be able to see beyond that. Fine, it's gone. Won't matter though, cause it won't stop you from watching them and trying your damndest to find something else to look away from the content. Can't cry about the collar, and you can't cry about the logo now. What are you going to do with yourself?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Fred , what I will do is expect a legit answer from you , not a song and dance or copout . 

I know I'm wasting my time but maybe you should take some time out and read some of the discussions on here to get an example of how most of us exchange information . Then come back and try and do the same . 

Video after video of a dog's performance offers little training information unless you either include some of that training information in the video or talk about it in actual discussions on here . 

But I'm sure that's of no interest to you anyways . This advertising thing is nothing new to you . You have pulled it on other forums and got negative responses from it and kicked off of some in the past . 

I gave you a few days before responding to you to give you a chance to participate in discussions and exchange information . After seeing post upon post of you NOT doing that I tried to get you to participate and to no suprise you refused . 

It's my opinion you only came here to adverise knowing there was a good chance you'd get the boot sooner or later . Since you've been through it before . It's all worth it though if you get even 1 new customer out of the deal .


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

This thread is


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> Fred , what I will do is expect a legit answer from you , not a song and dance or copout .
> 
> I know I'm wasting my time but maybe you should take some time out and read some of the discussions on here to get an example of how most of us exchange information . Then come back and try and do the same .
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Fred , what I will do is expect a legit answer from you , not a song and dance or copout .
> 
> I know I'm wasting my time but maybe you should take some time out and read some of the discussions on here to get an example of how most of us exchange information . Then come back and try and do the same .
> 
> ...


Jim are you saying I shouldent hang on to any hopes of the dog training Moses giving me my salvation. Below is a post of mine from his first thread  DAMN


Mike Scheiber said:


> Interesting I haven't had time to look at some training videos your demo work looks cool ID be interested in seeing your finished product with out the collar and some of your teaching/training stuff. Cool thanks for the look see.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike , not just me . I'll be really suprised if his new videos minus the logo don't have his company vehicles or something with his logo in the background or he simply mentions his company over and over again .


----------



## steven sheridan (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Fred,

What are the dates for the training in Las Vegas? Im bringing two dogs.


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

steven sheridan said:


> Hey Fred,
> 
> What are the dates for the training in Las Vegas? Im bringing two dogs.


Still waiting for Chris to respond on date.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Fred Hassen said:


> Still waiting for Chris to respond on date.


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


>


Why drop the topic? I want an excuse to go to Vegas. :twisted:


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Ron Davidson said:


> Why drop the topic? I want an excuse to go to Vegas. :twisted:


Hey, I can't blame you for that one. I watch the Travel Channel and Vegas seems like a great place! lol



But be serious and tell me Fred didn't know Chris' comment was tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

fred,

that dog in the video, is it yours or one that you are training for somebody?


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> Hey, I can't blame you for that one. I watch the Travel Channel and Vegas seems like a great place! lol
> 
> 
> 
> But be serious and tell me Fred didn't know Chris' comment was tongue-in-cheek.


I don't care. I wanna go to Vegas and work dogs. What's the problem? Tongue-in-cheek or not, he asked for it. Now I see a lot of back pedaling.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Fair enough.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Tongue in cheek with a bit of sarcasm. He guys don’t hold things up waiting for me! It’s kind of hard for me to plan vacations in advanced. Set a date and let me see the menu. But to be honest if I am gona take the time and money to spend a few days playing with dogs I have a few other places on my list I would rather hit way, way before SMS. I don’t think I could take all the black silk sweat suits for too long


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

James Lechernich said:


> Hey, I can't blame you for that one. I watch the Travel Channel and Vegas seems like a great place! lol
> 
> 
> 
> But be serious and tell me Fred didn't know Chris' comment was tongue-in-cheek.


I think it's a fabulous idea. What's with the backpedaling? No portable kennel? I've got one he can borrow. We'll bring the food and drinks. You just bring the dogs. Don't forget the dogs though. Accountability kinda sucks doesn't it?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Fred Hassen said:


> I think it's a fabulous idea. What's with the backpedaling? No portable kennel? I've got one he can borrow. We'll bring the food and drinks. You just bring the dogs. Don't forget the dogs though. Accountability kinda sucks doesn't it?



I don't know what you are trying to accomplish. A contest of sorts? 

How about we all put the money where our mouths are. I'll toss in $500 as an entry fee. The winner takes the pot.

Now all we have to do is figure out the criteria. 

First rule of Bite Club: You do not talk about Bite Club
2nd Rule: You DO NOT talk about Bite Club
3rd Rule: No collars, no harnesses
4th Rule: If the dog ****s up once he is out.
5th Rule: No Shirt. No Shoes

*
*


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> I don't know what you are trying to accomplish. A contest of sorts?
> 
> How about we all put the money where our mouths are. I'll toss in $500 as an entry fee. The winner takes the pot.
> 
> ...


Bite club huh? I kinda like that. I may steal it.


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> I don't know what you are trying to accomplish. A contest of sorts?
> 
> How about we all put the money where our mouths are. I'll toss in $500 as an entry fee. The winner takes the pot.
> 
> ...


You guys certainly can't read and insist on twisting things. Go back and read. I said it's your event and you do whatever. I'm sure you have some things that you are doing at this years event. Whatever. Don't make it complicated. When you have an event is it just a 'free for all?'
Hey, whatever that's fine too. We're just bringing the food, soft drinks and water. Your bringing the plans and of course......your dogs.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Fred Hassen said:


> You guys certainly can't read and insist on twisting things. Go back and read. I said it's your event and you do whatever. I'm sure you have some things that you are doing at this years event. Whatever. Don't make it complicated. When you have an event is it just a 'free for all?'
> Hey, whatever that's fine too. We're just bringing the food, soft drinks and water. Your bringing the plans and of course......your dogs.



who back peddling now Fred? C'mon $500 per dog lets see who takes the pot.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> who back peddling now Fred? C'mon $500 per dog lets see who takes the pot.



Chris,

No one is backpedaling. You're trying to turn anoffer to come out and train into another internet " my dog is bigger then your dog challenge" :-(


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> No one is backpedaling. You're trying to turn anoffer to come out and train into another internet " my dog is bigger then your dog challenge" :-(


no...McDonalds offer wasn't serious. Fred is insisting that I come and show my dog. If he wants that then I'm coming to win money. I thought it was in vegas, the perfect place for that kind of shit. 

Otherwise I don't give a shit about what other people think about me or my dogs. I work with the dogs that I have and help others that want it. I don't need to go to another place just to train my dogs, there are plenty of people here that can see me **** up.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Fred Hassen said:


> I think it's a fabulous idea. What's with the backpedaling? No portable kennel? I've got one he can borrow. We'll bring the food and drinks. You just bring the dogs. Don't forget the dogs though. Accountability kinda sucks doesn't it?


How does a tongue-in-cheek comment equate to backpeddling or shucking accountability? 

Or is/was it directed at me for breaking your balls? If that's the case, fine. Seems to me you've got two choices. Share stuff, add some value to the forum, and take your licks like a man when they're deserved. Or... Continue spamming, continuing ducking, continue being bait for the sharks who're circling until such time as the boss man decides to end it. 

No skin off my nose.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> How does a tongue-in-cheek comment equate to backpeddling or shucking accountability?
> 
> Or is/was it directed at me for breaking your balls? If that's the case, fine. Seems to me you've got two choices. Share stuff, add some value to the forum, and take your licks like a man when they're deserved. Or... Continue spamming, continuing ducking, continue being bait for the sharks who're circling until such time as the boss man decides to end it.
> 
> No skin off my nose.



I'm sick of the spamming. I want his money.

Let's do this guys. Wanna play billy bad ass trainer? let's see what you got. The winner takes the pot and gets to spam all he likes because it was proven who the real trainer is. 

Everyone talks about wanting a "real" dog so lets get serious and do this for real.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'm in at one request. Since your self admitting about your writing and verbalization skills.
> 
> We come and strap a SMS collar on you and break out the scrabble game. Full stim until you come up with a word. I think you can learn quicker this way and think more clearly since the old learning process didn't work for you.
> 
> ...


Not until my conditions are met! I'll even buy the collar from you! It will be for the good of education, no adult left behind! Why stay stuck in the old ways of learning!


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> …You're trying to turn anoffer to come out and train into another internet " my dog is bigger then your dog challenge" :-(


As if that wasn't the true intent of the _"invitation to come out and train."_


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Fred , what I will do is expect a legit answer from you , not a song and dance or copout .
> 
> I know I'm wasting my time but maybe you should take some time out and read some of the discussions on here to get an example of how most of us exchange information . Then come back and try and do the same .
> 
> ...


With the intelligent folks on this forum I don't think Fred made any new "potential" customers. He prays mostly on the uninformed.

If that was your intent Fred to drum up business you *failed miserably*. You lost!

Got to love a well thought out plan.


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Not until my conditions are met! I'll even buy the collar from you! It will be for the good of education, no adult left behind! Why stay stuck in the old ways of learning!


I think the game should go like this......

Fred puts a collar on himself.

When Fred trains a dog, every time he hits the stim on the dog, the same intensity of stim is applied to Fred's neck (or pick the body part). 

Let's just see how quick he is in pushing buttons rather than training a behavior.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Fred Hassen said:


> then do we get to get all the males in the room to *put their dick around your ass* and see how you like it?


You opened the door and walked straight into this one, Fred.


----------

